# SSD



## chickeezducks (Mar 6, 2003)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF I HAVE A CHANCE FOR SSD? I HAVE BEEN DEINED 2 TIMES ALREADY BUT I CAN'T WORK OUTSIDE MY HOME I AM SO STUCK HERE. SOME MEDS. HELP ALITTLE BUT NOT ANOUGH AND THE FEAR OF MORE EMBARRASSMENT IS TERRIBLE. I WOULD LOVE ANY SUGGESTIONS THANKS


----------

